# Change the ping sound on the Iphone



## JJuber (Jun 16, 2014)

is it possible to change ping or requested rider sound on your Iphone? thanks


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

JJuber said:


> is it possible to change ping or requested rider sound on your Iphone? thanks


Nope.


----------



## JJuber (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks The Geek...


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

I'd like to change mine to the sound of my soul leaving my body.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

UberComic said:


> I'd like to change mine to the sound of my soul leaving my body.


Now, that is funny.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

The stupid ping freaks my dog out and makes her bark. No other sound from my phone gets this reaction from her (except the ding dong and dog barking ones lol).


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Hey guys, I've worked out how to get the UBER phone number and want to set-up my wife with a Prank Call from "UBER HQ San Francisco" the next time she drives. I'm happy to transfer some funds to your account, because it's got to come across as a phone number from the US, for it to look legit, then of course a real American accent asking her why she's taking too long to get to pick ups and complete jobs. This is all worked out by the Algorithms that UBER has worked out for acceptable KPIs in Sydney. I guess I could ask you to remind her that UBER is always looking to improve on the quality of its drivers worldwide and a simple way of doing that is culling the non-performers.

Anyone up for the gag?


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

I wish we could. Something louder would be better, I often miss pings if I have the radio on. I wonder if I can turn the bluetooth on and connect it to my car so the sound will play through my speakers... I'll have to try that tomorrow. Knowing Uber, that's probably locked out too though.

Update: Good news is Bluetooth is not locked, and connected to my car without issue. Bad news is the app doesn't play sound through Bluetooth connection.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Hey guys, I've worked out how to get the UBER phone number and want to set-up my wife with a Prank Call from "UBER HQ San Francisco" the next time she drives. I'm happy to transfer some funds to your account, because it's got to come across as a phone number from the US, for it to look legit, then of course a real American accent asking her why she's taking too long to get to pick ups and complete jobs. This is all worked out by the Algorithms that UBER has worked out for acceptable KPIs in Sydney. I guess I could ask you to remind her that UBER is always looking to improve on the quality of its drivers worldwide and a simple way of doing that is culling the non-performers.
> 
> Anyone up for the gag?


You could always spoof the caller ID on the phone you're calling from if you had someone local with an American accent. That way you could have the call coming from Uber's actual phone number.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> I wish we could. Something louder would be better, I often miss pings if I have the radio on. I wonder if I can turn the bluetooth on and connect it to my car so the sound will play through my speakers... I'll have to try that tomorrow. Knowing Uber, that's probably locked out too though.


Seriously? If I have the volume all the way up the ping gives me a freaking heart attack.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Joanne said:


> Seriously? If I have the volume all the way up the ping gives me a freaking heart attack.


+1 & perhaps play the radio down in volume a bit. Mine too (iPhone) is freakin' loud! The flashing spastically of the iPhone screen is an eye-grabber as well as my iPhone is mounted at my eye-height. My Lyft-phone is mounted at vent-height and is also an eye-grabber when it pings.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

Joanne said:


> Seriously? If I have the volume all the way up the ping gives me a freaking heart attack.


After 18 years of sirens, my hearing in the high frequency range isn't so great. I also used to do Civil War reenactments, and even with ear plugs percussion caps on a Sharps carbine are a killer.
I have the volume turned all the way up, and can't hear it at all if I have my radio is above 10. My Android phone on the other hand I have no trouble hearing at all, it's _much_ louder than the iPhone.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

The Geek said:


> +1 & perhaps play the radio down in volume a bit. Mine too (iPhone) is freakin' loud! The flashing spastically of the iPhone screen is an eye-grabber as well as my iPhone is mounted at my eye-height. My Lyft-phone is mounted at vent-height and is also an eye-grabber when it pings.


I have it well below eye level, the Chrysler 300 has big enough blind spots as it is without adding more by mounting on the windshield, so I don't even notice the flashing.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> I have it well below eye level, the Chrysler 300 has big enough blind spots as it is without adding more by mounting on the windshield, so I don't even notice the flashing.


I'm telling you...vent clip mounts!


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

Joanne said:


> I'm telling you...vent clip mounts!


I've had bad luck with vent clip mounts, broken vents, and a fried iPod from the heat.
I use an iBolt charging dock mounted on the dash for my Android phone, which is fantastic.
http://ibolt.co/car-docks/smartphone-mounts/android.html









I really do need to find a better option for the Uber iPhone though. The way I have it now is mounted next to my shifter.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> I've had bad luck with vent clip mounts, broken vents, and a fried iPod from the heat.
> I use an iBolt charging dock mounted on the dash for my Android phone, which is fantastic.
> http://ibolt.co/car-docks/smartphone-mounts/android.html
> 
> ...


Location, location, location!


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Do what you want


----------

